# Anal sex with ibs any advice?



## Pyroshyboi (May 12, 2019)

I'm a gay bottom and I haven't had sex in a year because Im having trouble preparing for it I used enemas both fleet and bag and shower attachment my problem is not all the water comes out n when it does it's dark n smelly like diarrhea I've spent hours douching just to end up fatigued drained and frustrated 
Am I doing something wrong I used to be fine
Does any one else have that feeling where u know there's still poop but it won't come out ...thanx for any advice


----------



## valldelargo (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi there, I know the struggle, I'm a gay bottom too. When my ibs was not as bad I could basically manage as long as I wasn't having a flare up. I find that if I manage to clean out in a reasonable amount of time (approx half an hour for a basic clean) then it will be fine. If it is takes a long time - and not because you're doing a deep clean - even if you manage to get it clean eventually, this doesn't mean it'll be clean in half an hour or so when you're actually having sex! So for those occasions I would recommend just abstaining, unfortunately there is no easy solution here. The only thing I would recommend is be careful if you are taking fibre supplements. A lot of gay men swear by psyllium husks but they make me worse!

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I feel for you guys. IBS-D is bad enough for a straight guy. There are many times I'm embarrassed because no matter what I do I don't feel clean.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I understand 100%. I'm a top in that equation and I dont even feel like having sex. I haven't had intercourse in probably 10 years now. I dont even like to have oral sex either just because when you constantly feel bad or are uncomfortable down there with urgency, gas, diarrhea, etc....your libido is shot. Sadly the intimate part of our lives and dealing with IBS-D is just the quiet side effect that no one really discusses.


----------



## chockeroo (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh man, I understand you so freaking much! I cannot say that I am a great fan of anal sex, however sometimes I really want it sooooo freaking bad! However I am really embarrassed by the irritable bowel syndrome, and I do not want my boyfriend to feel that ... well basically everything! What I really appreciate about him, is that he never insists on that. Taking into consideration the fact that I do not want to do it with him, as you understood already, I am using some sex toys from https://lovermart.com/product/nipple-nibblers-tingle-balm-melon-madness-10oz/. The nipple nibblers and the dildo are doing an amazing job! However after that have to wash it really hard.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

Dont really believe there is a solution for the gay guys. I find fiber makes me worse. So I stay away from it. Same with probiotics. Basically everything they say is supposed to make you healthy and regular makes me 10x worse. I would say before any activity to just really watch your diet 1-3 days before and just take as much imodium, Lomotil, motofen, pepto. Anything that will just stop everything before your sexual encounter. Thats really the only advice. But its good you at least have a bf and supportive partner that will understand if there is a slip up. If you're single and dating or even a hookup...its mortifying if something goes wrong.


----------

